# CT Obedience Training Recommendation Request



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Paws 'N Effect, but that's in Hamden, not quite in the Hartford area.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

combra07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation for a basic obedience class in CT, more specifically Hartford county?
> 
> ...


Where in CT are you located? I've been to Tails-U-Win in Manchester which came highly recommended. Also, another member on the board (Tippykayak) loves Paws N Effect in Hamden. Both are positive reinforcement training centers. From what I've heard CT K-9 is more correction based (prong collar, etc.). Is that actually correct?


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> I love Paws 'N Effect, but that's in Hamden, not quite in the Hartford area.


Oops! You posted while I was, sorry for the repeat!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

The CT K-9 in Newington was one I was going to tell you to stay far away from. They are very harsh correction oriented - I don't think some of the trainers there realize that not all dogs in the class are GSD's getting ready for police work. They require choke collars for basic obedience, not sure if they would have for puppy classes.

I like Country Dog in Southington.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> The CT K-9 in Newington was one I was going to tell you to stay far away from. They are very harsh correction oriented - I don't think some of the trainers there realize that not all dogs in the class are GSD's getting ready for police work. They require choke collars for basic obedience, not sure if they would have for puppy classes.
> 
> I like Country Dog in Southington.


Ok, I worried after I had said that about CT K-9 that I had been mistaken! Maybe it was you that I heard it from!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

perhaps - i'm not exactly a cheerleader for them after having gone through their Basic I class


----------



## combra07 (Apr 7, 2009)

Faith's mommy said:


> The CT K-9 in Newington was one I was going to tell you to stay far away from. They are very harsh correction oriented - I don't think some of the trainers there realize that not all dogs in the class are GSD's getting ready for police work. They require choke collars for basic obedience, not sure if they would have for puppy classes.
> 
> I like Country Dog in Southington.


Thanks. Maybe you are thinking of Connecticut Canine in Watertown, CT instead? CT K-9 in Newington, from my experience with puppy kindergarten only used positive reinforcement in that class. 

I'm definitely open to other training places, as it's always good to try out multiple places for a change of pace.


----------



## combra07 (Apr 7, 2009)

Kand3 said:


> Where in CT are you located? I've been to Tails-U-Win in Manchester which came highly recommended. Also, another member on the board (Tippykayak) loves Paws N Effect in Hamden. Both are positive reinforcement training centers. From what I've heard CT K-9 is more correction based (prong collar, etc.). Is that actually correct?


Thanks for the recommendation. I'm in Wethersfield.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've used PawsNEffect in Hamden, but I hear the training center in Manchester is very good. I know someone who drives from New Haven to Manchester and is involved in higher level Obedience Training.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi there, Tails u win in Manchester is positive based training. They have a satellite office in simsbury too. Welcome, and can't wait to hear more about your pup.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

combra07 said:


> Thanks. Maybe you are thinking of Connecticut Canine in Watertown, CT instead? CT K-9 in Newington, from my experience with puppy kindergarten only used positive reinforcement in that class.


nope, i'm speaking of CT K-9 in Newington. as i said, i have no idea how they run the puppy classes, but when i took Basic 1 there they required a choke collar to be used and it was all very harsh correction oriented. 

they've also made the news recently with a puppy that was injured by another puppy during a puppy class - the owner of the dog that is injured is angry b/c they won't take any responsibility for the vets bills after they originally said they would. when the Courant contacted them for comment / their side of the story they didn't wish to comment. never a good thing for a business to not take the opportunity to clear up something like that when they have a chance.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

I have taken classes at Tails U WIn in Manchester, Paws N Effect in Hamden, Canine Sports Center in Goshen, Obed Dog Training of Waterbury in Oxford and each has good classes. I take private lessons from Cheryl Hoye in Shelton as well.

Happy training


----------



## chloe15 (Mar 28, 2009)

I like Tails-U-Win in Manchester, CT. They use positive rewards training methods and Kathy, an instuctor who can be found in the office most days there, is a long-time golden breeder. I take breed handling and competition obedience classes there and find the instructors very helpful. 
Visiting and taking classes in more than one facility, will help you to find the best fit and right instructor, for you and your dog.
Best of luck to you!


----------



## combra07 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the recommendations! Very helpful.

-Brandon


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

starting puppy kindergarten at "petals & paws" on Rt 6 on the bristol/farmington line, formally the NE General Store, or NE feed store. similar location in Canton.

they added a new dog park, includes agility obstacles also.

just talked to the instructor this afternoon to confirm we were signed up.

the store is awesome also. good pet supplies and nice nursery and garden center.

and if you check out the one on Rt 6. hit up joey garlic's for pizza across the street, reDONKulous. in fact our vet is next to the pizza joint. 3 great places in 100 yards of each other.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Just don't let your pup on some of the agility equipment too soon. They have specific agility classes for puppies to keep them safe. Have fun at training. It can be exhausting. It was 6 years ago that I brought Shadow and I remember how tired I was by the end of class. Same with all the other classes...LOL, but then we had two to handle.


----------



## Secret Lake Dog (Jun 26, 2009)

I teach pet dog classes in my indoor facility in West Simsbury, CT. My place is Secret Lake Dog Training. I do a fun with obstacles class, puppy classes and more. All positive methods and people and dogs have lots of fun.


----------

